# After Dinner Pile Party



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

A lot of the herd hanging out.
You can sort of see the TSC across the road. Really bad neighbors, by the way.








9 out of my 16 goats








Whole herd is currently off grain: minerals & salt + H2O + pasture only. Grassfat...








The black & white (staring at the camera) and the brown doelings (Stumpy & Cola) are 2 out of this year's 3 keepers. 
Stumpy is almost a dwarfed dwarf and has digestive issues. Her bottom jaw also may be longer than her top jaw. Just not comfortable selling her yet.
The black doeling was the last one born this year, soon to be weaned and sold.
Her Grandma (Sparkle, behind her) pushed her off the pile right after I took this -- maybe time to go ahead and wean her!
Chubbs, in the top right corner, is the only goat I have ever known who will bite the crap out of you. For no reason at all, she just walks up and CHOMP.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A play station.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a Fun Play ground! Love the sorrell photo bombing. Lol Adorable goats, they all look great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone sure looks happy!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh gosh, you weren't kidding about being right across the street from TSC! On one hand it seems super convenient, but I remember your posts in the other thread and I would NOT want to deal with the headaches it's caused you! Beautiful herd though! Everyone looks happy and healthy, and wow is it pretty and green there!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That reminds me of a song. "Granmas feather bed" I love it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

What beautiful animals! They are summer-sleek and looking good! Reminds me of how my goats used to all lay around in an old burn site a couple years ago. They were chronically coated in charcoal there for a while. I never figured out what the attraction was.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Good looking herd! It's always amazed me how sure footed goats are! Chubbs reminds me of my Butthead....she loves to bite when she's not trying to butt me, but she makes a great mom and has super kids!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That is a unique and charming photo of the goats all scattered on the log pile and the horse happily hanging out with them. Nice looking herd!


----------

